# What do you call "it"



## WadeWilson (Jul 4, 2010)

Me and my wife agree on calling one specific act by another name in discussion. We flat out call oral sex "stuff"... Maybe for selfconcious reasons or to feel comfortable for us... But mostly to keep private about what we are talking about in public situations... Also when it comes to other people we still call a "B.J" and ect. what it is... But lately I've been struggling to find other fun secret words for other acts when talking publicly... Ok nevermind that... 

How many other people have fun secret words for what they do?

And what are they?


----------



## F-102 (Sep 15, 2010)

We call sex "play", as in "Hey Honey, wanna play?"


----------



## greenpearl (Sep 3, 2010)

Oral sex, 

I call it: I want to eat you, or come and eat my puxxx.


----------



## Confused1979 (Jan 4, 2010)

call sex "doin the grown up" or "try on our bathing suits" (the bathing suits one is more or less in front of kids obviously) lol


----------



## CLucas976 (Jun 27, 2010)

lol..

since we were in highschool, my best friend and I always referred to it as "doing dirties" or just "dirties"

Other than that hubs and I have very little shame when it comes to our sex life, we'll lay it all out there if you mistakenly ask for it


----------



## sntdwn2ufrmhvn (May 20, 2010)

i really don't know why your sex life needs to be the topic of discussion in public so often anyways, lol, but when we are in front of our kids who aren't old enough to put two and two together yet anyways 4 yrs, and 12 wks, we call it "our time"...and when they aren't around it's "booty time" lol...


----------



## F-102 (Sep 15, 2010)

I like when people call it the "Wild Thang".


----------



## Pandakiss (Oct 29, 2010)

if i am in public i will want to tone down a bit. sometimes the h and i will reference a movie or a tv show like, when homer grabed the nudie mag from the trash and said, "theres always time for a little 'hey hey'". or something peter and lois did. if other people know what we are talking about then so but these are not shows for kids. sometimes weeds, or californicaiton, or deathklock silly moments. but i did like the bathing suits.


----------

